# Tort loves to sleep standing up!



## lisalove

Hello-
I had to share this. Nodder loves to nap sometimes up against the wall of his enclosure.

I had to show a pic of him doing it last year...






And today after his shower...





He's so funny!


----------



## dmarcus

Thats just cute...


----------



## l0velesly

Omg, that's so strange. LOL but cute!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

OMG, neato!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Mine do that too!! Gupta mainly, He will sleep straight up vertically if there is a place he can squeeze himself into to get into that postition haha 
I cant get over how smooth your babies are 
My Sullies are so aggraviated with me now because I have started misting them like crazy and soaking after I saw how smooth your little one was. I always kept them in exremely high humidity but now I am mainly going squirting crazy haha


----------



## lisalove

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Mine do that too!! Gupta mainly, He will sleep straight up vertically if there is a place he can squeeze himself into to get into that postition haha
> I cant get over how smooth your babies are
> My Sullies are so aggraviated with me now because I have started misting them like crazy and soaking after I saw how smooth your little one was. I always kept them in exremely high humidity but now I am mainly going squirting crazy haha



Isn't it so funny to see? At first I thought I had temps all wrong, but nope...everything is perfect-he just loves it up there! 

Thanks for the compliment-I never get tired of hearing it!  
They will get used to the squirt monster! Nodder sleeps through it now, as you can see!!!


----------



## ShadowRancher

That's adorable, Levi always sleeps in his humid hide where I cant see him  ( which is actually a good thing ) I agree with Brinn he is ridiculously smooth! And makes me want to squirt Levi


----------



## RianSeeking

That is the funniest thing! So cute!


----------



## lisalove

ShadowRancher said:


> That's adorable, Levi always sleeps in his humid hide where I cant see him  ( which is actually a good thing ) I agree with Brinn he is ridiculously smooth! And makes me want to squirt Levi



Thanks a million! 
Squirt away


----------



## Tony the tank




----------



## CtTortoiseMom

That is so cute!! Eyes closed and everything! I wonder if he ever falls over?


----------



## lisalove

CtTortoiseMom said:


> That is so cute!! Eyes closed and everything! I wonder if he ever falls over?




Eyes closed and everything! He will stay there for hours sometimes-no falling yet!
Cracks me up


----------



## zesty_17

omgosh, one of my box turtles does this all the time! i have no idea why, have been trying to figure it out for a while.


----------



## Momof4

That is adorable! You can see how much he's grown too!


----------



## lisalove

Thanks-it's amazing how he's grown. He's so great!


----------



## lisalove

zesty_17 said:


> omgosh, one of my box turtles does this all the time! i have no idea why, have been trying to figure it out for a while.



I always wondered too. 
He does it often, so he must love it! 
The best is when he hangs his little head and arms out far--
the sign of true relaxation!


----------



## IRTehDuckie

thats so awesome! my bearded dragons used to sleep like that, but i never would have thought that a tortoise would sleep that way! you would think their legs would get tired! 

anyways thats too cute!


----------



## lisalove

I know-wouldn't you think?
He's such a little cutie.


----------



## Sammy

Sing Sing sleeping against the mirror








Why is it that I add pic and it doesn't appears 1st time, try again and it duplicates.... Any advice, pls


----------



## Jacob

Awesome, Never Seen this


----------



## l0velesly

Sammy said:


> View attachment 15263
> 
> 
> Sing Sing sleeping against the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that I add pic and it doesn't appears 1st time, try again and it duplicates.... Any advice, pls






VERY CUTE


----------



## lisalove

Sammy said:


> View attachment 15263
> 
> 
> Sing Sing sleeping against the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that I add pic and it doesn't appears 1st time, try again and it duplicates.... Any advice, pls






Too cute!!


----------

